# Shimano curado musky?



## IAHunter11 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have decided I'm going to try musky fishing. I have a 7' heavy action rod and a Shimano curado cu-201. Will that setup work to throw small musky lures or should I buy something else?


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2014)

It will work, but it is not ideal in my opinion. The 300 is better suited for that. I see the "real"swimbait guys use those Revo Winches (no experience with those).


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362193#p362193 said:


> IAHunter11 » 04 Aug 2014, 00:54[/url]"]I have decided I'm going to try musky fishing. I have a 7' heavy action rod and a Shimano curado cu-201. Will that setup work to throw small musky lures or should I buy something else?



Abu Garcia 6500 C3


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 19, 2014)

funny you posted my reel! I use a 6501. and 7000i


----------

